# Rally site in Scotland



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

On a recent working holiday checking out sites in Scotland with sea views I came across this site that would be ideal for a holiday/weekend meet.

The site which is for adults only is in Fife and has a large rally field with very good views across the Firth of Forth.

The actual site itself is still being developed and should be completed for the start of next season.

Site Owners Name: Duncan & Linda Law

Monturpie Camping Site. 
Monturpie, Upper Largo, Leven, Fife, KY8 5QS

01333 360254

OS map ref: 059 NO 433039

GPS: N56º 13'17.3 W2º 55'12.2

Email: [email protected]

Site Owners Name: Duncan & Linda Law

There is also a Coffee shop & Licensed restaurant on site.

In all there are in excess of 65 golf course all within one hours drive of Upper Largo. The links courses, including the world famous Old Course, at St Andrews are the most well know of these. All the information you need on reserving tee times and how to enter the ballot for the Old Course can be found at http://www.standrews.org.uk. There are many other very popular and just as challenging courses including Championship qualifying courses at Scotscraig, Tayport, Ladybank and Leven Links.










This is a shot of the site taken from the rally field.

Don


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Looks smashing Don now would somebody up North like to arrange a rally there :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Don,

I used to go my holidays to Lower Largo from Edinburgh when I was a kid, as my mother's family is from Fife. It's an unspoilt part of the world and unsophisticated (not meant offensively  ) - Upper Largo would be ideal for a meet.

Dougie.


----------

